# Briggs 4hp Quattro Centrifugal Clutch?



## 94bonestocker (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello I am Brand new to the forum, and to small engines. My background is in vehicles and aircraft mostly. SO if I say something stupid, I apologize!

My question is where or how would I got about finding (if they even make one) a centrifugal clutch (I imagine I will need a whole transmission to do what I want) for a Briggs and Stratton Quattro 4.0 hp (I think the part number is 10a902-2189-b3) 4 stroke vertical shaft engine?

I've googled the hell out of clutches for this engine and all I can find is go-kart chain/pulley type clutches.

What I need is a post hole digger style clutch with a 3/4" fitting or something along that style.

My plan is to build / construct a cheapy ice auger for my father. I have access to free bits, but need an engine to hook up to it. I got the above engine for free from my nieghbors old lawn mower. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Stens and Oregon are two sources for clutches.
Search for Comet here:
http://www.stens.com/dealernet/catalog.html
Comet website:
http://www.hoffcocomet.com/comet/aftermarket-centrifugal-clutches.asp
High-end:
http://www.blm-cm.com

Yes, you'd need a "trans." More concisely, a gear-reduction arrangement.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

94bonestocker
Have you taken into consideration the engine is not designed to lay on it's side, so during transporting and after drilling a hole it must be positioned so oil doesn't seep into the combustion chamber, the muffler or the intake. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

those engines are designed specifically for pushmowers cause it would be mighty hard to have that on the side when you would have gas coming out due to being tipped on it side


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

that and a 4-stroke engine is quite heavy compared to a 2-stroke, don't want any more extra weight on the ice unless you have too!!


----------



## Austin08 (Aug 19, 2008)

The flywheel on a lawnmower is made out of aluminum and not cast iron because the blade helps act as a flywheel. The motor will probably not run right if at all with insufficient flywheel weight.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Bit the bullet and buy your dad a real ice auger so you or your dad won't get hurt by using a lawn mower engine to save a buck or two. Look on ebay or craigslit for a used ice auger.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Need a 5 - 1 gear reduction box the clutch from the engine runs to, to spin auger. Have to make sure you have a squared auger end and not round. If round you have to make an adapter. DONT use a lawn mower engine. Better yet, go to a rental auction in your area and purchase a 2 man post hole digger. Sometimes cheap. Sometimes you can get a really cheap motorized one man auger at menards or some place like that. Youll have the money spent in that one and you could have bought a new one or even two. Best of luck. Besides that, if you want one of these, youll need a horizontal shaft engine. Google groundhog 2 man you will see a pic of one.


----------

